# IF ANY ONE IS ONLINE PLEASE HELP!!!!



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys, 

as you may know from my other post i think my new rat pepsi is pregnant any way, ive been watching her and have noticed a long this peice of blood hanging from her privates, (the best way to describe it is like a bloody tampon string) i dont know what this is, she has NOT spotted anywhere and its sticking to all her shreaded tissue as shes walking around. Shes sitting up and grooming herself and is really uncomfortable, she keeps jumping around and shooting from one end of the box to the other, is she going into labour? has anyone else noticed this string like thing on their rats?

Im really worried now because i havent read about any of this and im really panicking.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok iv'e just had a quick glance at the box and can see 3 very small darkish patches of blood, nothing big and bright red, do you think she could be in the very first stages? i'm going to leave her alon now but i'm a bit worried


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

And now she's sleeping, waking up and making a nest, sleeping, waking up and doing more to a nest, sleeping, grooming, jumping around 

?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is the red bit still sticking out? could it be a prolapsed uterus? The uterus comes out of the vagina? 

IF this is that, she needs an e-spay immediately to save her life, or be pts because she cannot be fixed. 

Someone on here had pics of a prolapsed uterus. I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you lil spaz, ok its not sticking out of her anymore, its on a peice of tissue by her nest now, i just had a close look at it and picked it up (gross i know but i had to) it looked like a tiny blood clot and when it was hanging out of her looked like it was strecthed, now when i touch it its just gooey dark red. she seems happy at the moment, still active and no other signs of spotting or what i found earlier, shes grooming her nipples now


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok so she's sleeping alot now so i took out the bits i could see, and took pics. If anyone knows what this is please tell me. There is two other tiny spots in her bedding the same colour as this:



















Thank you


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Will she eat? She might be in the beginnings of labour and you will see babies within 24 hours. I didnt' read your other post (at work now). Do you know how far along in her pregnancy she is?


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

she seems to be eating fine, nibbling every now and again and drinking, she keeps burying her nose into the bedding aswell and sleeping with her head tucked right under her belly (like shes about to do a rolley polley). I got her form a pet store and suspected she was pregnant, shes nearly 10 weeks old now so im guessing shed be maybe 19-20 days preggers maybe 21?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Soon then. How round is her belly? Is she lumpy very low down?
Keep an eye out for any excessive and continuous bleeding.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

her belly is ver roundy today looks like shes swallowed a ball!
Im not sure if its lumpy because i dont want to disturb her but when she wakes up i will have a look. 

Thnaks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats how she looked around 3 days ago but today she is huge! deffinately bigger thatb the above pics.

Thanks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep that was Bronny 2-3 days before.

sounds like your girl is soon. 

do you know what to expect, what you have bedded her down on for the birth, etc?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Go into my profile and email me if you need to chat. I am at work and email is much easier to answer then going into the forums. Big green forums with rat pics everywhere LOLOL


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

i think so, im so new to thins im crapping myself, poor girl its not her fault but i took her beacuse i thought no one else would want a pregnant rat and neglect her! 

Well for her ive laid down YN as im guessing it would be much easier for me to clean without disturbing the babies, and she has made a nest from shredded tissue (LOTS) of it and also some small animal bedding (the big fluff type stuff) will this be ok or do i need to rush out and buy something else? lol 

x


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

So i think we have a positive YES, she is pregnant.

Just leave her to it, she will know what to do. Don't disturb her too much, just check on her every now and again and keep us informed!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

I will do, thanks so much for your help lilspaz and xampx


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks, but I think you will find Lilspaz is the oracle when it comes to rats.

I'm going to start trying to talk Morven into getting a boy in about 8 weeks time..... I found a bigger cage on ebay already


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

So just out of interest does anybody know what that thin bloodclot was? or was that exactly what it was? xxx


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

awww well at least you now know she`s def pregnant! i have no idea what that thing is, but then i never seen either of my girls give birth. good luck with it all, i know i was freaking out big time i had everything on standby for a vet trip!! keep us updated on how she`s getting on


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

hey guys well its been 4 hours since my last post and shes not gone into labour yet. i'm keeping and eye out for any spotting but there seems to be none. When i checked on her she seemed quite happy and normal, jumping around. does it useually take this long to go into labour? obviously i thought she would have after seeing that blood clot but now i dont know.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

chances are she`ll probably have them when you`re not looking or expecting it. i sat up all night when i was sure monty was ready to have hers and then i went for a shower and once i came out they were all born!! so long as she seems normal and happy then i`d give her a bit more time


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, she'll most likely wait until late at night/early morning when she knows no one will be around staring at her. lol


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

lol awh bless, ok i might go to bed early tonight so she can have a relaxing night all night just incase


----------



## Rat_Mommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi There! Im new here but do know a few things about rats. 

My rattie, Lola had this same exact thing going on. I saw the blood coming out of her vagina, saw it in her bedding and then saw with each day she was getting more and more fat in the lower part of her stomach. 
I decided it was time for a little "vet check" and brought her straight in. They agreed she was pregnant and sent me and little Lola home hoping to see little rat babies soon.
Months, months and more months went by though and still no babies when they should have been born a long while back. I brought her in for another vet check and they didn't know what to make of it. 
After some feeling around we concluded that it was a tumor that had formed there, pushing blood outside her vagina.
Lola is still alive today with her huge tummy and is getting around fine with her tumor giving her less trouble each day.

I really hope this isn't the case with your rat but it sounds very similar and if that does end up being the case then I would recomend treating her like a little rattie princess in her time. 

I do hope that isn't the case with your rat.

If you have any updates on any babies that might come, please show pictures! =)

Best of luck,
- Rat_Mommy


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you rat mommy i think i will take her to the vet tomorrow if we have no eepers by tomorrow morning.

She was very restless last night and had the same tiny spotting and another stringy bit of blood, i really thought she was going to give birth. anyway we woke up this morning and still no eepers.

I looked at her this morning and her nipples are showing through quite alot and her tummy look huge! i'm hoping that it isn't a tumor and she will pop out little ones tonight, to be honest i hope it isn't either but babies would be more of a relief. I'm going to leave her alone upstairs today so she have's some privacy and can relax but will check on her every 2 hours or so.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Pepsi is confusing me very much. Last night i was almost sure she would give birth and left her in a dark warm place, this morning no bubs.

Her nipples are showing through more visible now but she is still grooming my hand for like 7-8 minuets at a time, still very happy and active. No more stringy blood since last night and i cant see any signs of her water breaking. While she was grooming my hand i had a chance to feel her belly, i couldn t feel much lower down but up a little bit i could feel about 3 small lumps. she just keeps getting fatter and fatter.

Shes really got me clueless this girl!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

maybe she reabsorbed the bubs? i dont know much about reabsorbation (sp again) but its always a possibility, i wish you and pepsi luck


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm starting to think maybe thats what it is, she has another one if those stringy clots, is incredibally restless and trying to break free!!!

A trip to the vets tomorrow me thinks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That might be a good idea if you haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah im going to have to take her, the stringy clot has fallen off now, its much smaller than the last two, and shes settles down now and gone to sleep, shes eating and drinking normal and still active which is why im so confused...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

those stringy bits are just plain weird


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

i know i have tried to google them the past 2 days and cant find anything!!!!!!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I noticed that noone commented on the tissue paper that you had for her nest - I think (plz correct me if I'm wrong) that tissue paper will stick to the little eepers when they're born and make everyone quite unhappy, and maybe even suffocate them... I know it's soft, but... I personally would use a few terry cloth towels from the dollar store all cut up, or maybe some thin fleese from a fabric store - get a yard, cut it all into strips and pieces, use just a little and change it every 2 days (wait maybe three after the babes are born).

I really hope that everything goes alright for her. Let us know!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Or you can use white paper towels as well.


----------



## Rat_Mommy (Apr 17, 2008)

I think im going to take a few pictures of Lola so you can compaire Pepsi to her because I think by what you said, Pepsi has the same thing Lola has.. which is a large tumor in her lower stomach. 
She also gets blood strings at times and her tummy looks quite pregant even though it isn't.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

could she have a tumor at 8 weeks old? and her nipples showing when they wernt before? n im worried now.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

I just saw and felt her babies move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm glad they're moving - let us know what the vet says, k? And is the poor thing only 8 weeks old?  Awwww.... poor little baby, having babies.... (I work with a maternaty home at times, and they've even had 12-year-old girls in there about to give birth! young things should get the chance to finish growing up before they try to be mommies...) Stupid pet stores and their employees.......


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

i know tell me about it, iv'e been feeling so sorry for her  i wish i didnt have to see it but at the same time im glad because who knows what home she would have ended up in? at least here shes spoiled rotten and treated like a princess!


----------

